# gibt es Bezeichnungen für den Aktualisierungs- und Zurück-Button ?



## katlina (8. Februar 2008)

Guten Morgen an alle, die das lesen. Ich habe mal ne Frage zum Browser: gibt es jeweils eine Bezeichnung für den Aktualisierungsbutton und den Zurück-Button des Browsers ? So in der Art wie es für den Abschicken-Button von Formularen den "Submit-Button" gibt, welchen ich in der Programmierung von Seiten dann ansprechen kann. Vielen Dank für Antworten schonmal.


----------



## Layna (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo.
Also, in JS kannst du auf jeden Fall zurück (<a href="javascript:history.back();">) und refresh (den code habe ich nicht hier) machen.
Aber in HTML gibt es so etwas nicht. Der submit-button ist ja auch ein HTML-Element, die vor/zurück/refresh-buttons eine Funktion des Browsers. Wenn man unbedingt wollte könnte man einen Browser auch ohne diese Buttons machen.
Ausserdem gibt es leute die seeehr allergisch darauf reagieren wenn du die Kontrole über ihren Browser übernehmen willst .


----------



## katlina (8. Februar 2008)

Hallo Layna, danke für die Antwort. Ich möchte verhindern, dass beim Drücken des Zurück- oder Aktualisieren-Buttons mein Script neu geladen wird, da es bei jedem Laden etwas anderes ausgibt, was auch so gewollt ist, jedoch aber nicht über Aktualisieren oder Zurück, sondern nur über den "weiter"-Button, welchen in in das Script eingefügt habe. Das nochmal zur näheren Erläuterung. Somit würde auch niemand merken, dass ich da etwas einbegaut habe, was bewirkt, dass immer wieder nur die aktuell vom Script generierte Seite angezeigt wird, somit könnte auch keiner allergisch reagieren  Trotzdem Danke für die Antwort.


----------



## Layna (8. Februar 2008)

Ah, ok, jetzt weiss ich auch in etwa was du vor hast .
Ich glaube aber du bist dann hier in HTML falsch aufgehoben.
Ich nehme an es ist JavaScript oder PHP? Wende dich am besten an das passende Unterforum, und dann mit dem Quellcode, der das Laden übernimmt .

Layna.


----------



## Sven Mintel (8. Februar 2008)

Auf diese Bedienelemente des Browsers hast du keinen Zugriff.


----------



## katlina (8. Februar 2008)

Ja, ok. Danke. Dann werde ich sehen, wie ich das Problem anders lösen kann.


----------



## Loomis (10. Februar 2008)

Wenn du das in PHP lösen möchtest:


```
if($_POST['weiter']) // der weiter Button wurde gedrückt...
{
  /** hier die Anweisungen falls der Button gedrückt wurde */
} else // der weiter Button wurde nicht gedrückt... also wurde im Browser aktualisiert...
  {
    /** und hier die Anweisungen falls im Browser aktualisiert wurde
    oder die Seite zum ersten mal aufgerufen wurde */
  }
```


----------

